# Hello



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

Just saying Hello!

And here is my - it's a short cute video of my ferret.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi and a warm welcome to the forum...he/she sure is cute


----------



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi!
Thanks.
It's a boy.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a cutie x


----------

